# Molokai rings



## Molokai

I made them 100 last month, now i will pause a little. Need to find something new for adding to the wood. Olive is sure easiest to work because i sand them all by hand from the inside. Also ebonys are nice, hard to drill but you got a clean hole. Make sure to not overheat the wood because it will explode, lol. It can happen.
Here are 72 finest....
Regards
Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## SENC

Those are really awesome, Tom. 

With your jewelry and Tony's hairsticks, even a monkey could get a date!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Tom, there is some great looking stuff in there! I'm sure they'll go like go like gang-busters! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Wow, looks like you have it down to a science Tom . Hope they prove to be good sellers for ya !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Really nice Tom! I see a whole lot of work in those.......each is unique. Me, I would put a frame around the entire lot and hang it on the wall, looks like fine artwork....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> ,,,,Me, I would put a frame around the entire lot and hang it on the wall, looks like fine artwork....



That's exactly what I was going to type. Another thought would be to market entire sets like this. Lots of guys would pay big bucks to have a set where they can wear a different ring as the mood strikes. High end stuff IMO sold as a set. 

Tom, what sizes to you make? What are the most common man sizes?


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> Really nice Tom! I see a whole lot of work in those.......each is unique. Me, I would put a frame around the entire lot and hang it on the wall, looks like fine artwork....


Thx Barry, actually there is a frame around it.
@Kevin i mainly target female buyers. I bought five fortsner drill bits. 16,17,18,19,20 mm. I have somewhere a size comparison chart.
Some rings look and can be mens rings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Seriously nice work my friend. I think you need to set up a stand and take advantage of all that tourist traffic. I would think you could easily sell that tray on a busy Saturday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Those look awesome. Hope they sell good for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Oh no he will be making hair sticks before long lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foot Patrol

Tom my wife loves your work and would be interested in a few. She especially likes the red, blue and white ones. Not sure what her ring size it but can let you know in a PM when we get around to picking up a metric ruler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

I can work with ring sizes Scott @Foot Patrol , just tell me what wood and what on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom you're doing the sanding and fixnishing all by hand right? 

We're sitting in our favorite Italian restaurant and I showed my wife the riings. She stopped eating her salad for 5 minutes ogling over each one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

Beauties!!! What sort of finish did you put on them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Tom you're doing the sanding and fixnishing all by hand right?
> 
> We're sitting in our favorite Italian restaurant and I showed my wife the riings. She stopped eating her salad for 5 minutes ogling over each one.


Machine and hand. If they are round i would be able to turn them but...
I hand polish all the acrylic and alumilite parts by hand. 
@wombat any food safe finish will work


----------



## kazuma78

Molokai said:


> I made them 100 last month, now i will pause a little. Need to find something new for adding to the wood. Olive is sure easiest to work because i sand them all by hand from the inside. Also ebonys are nice, hard to drill but you got a clean hole. Make sure to not overheat the wood because it will explode, lol. It can happen.
> Here are 72 finest....
> Regards
> Tom
> View attachment 82499


 Ive made a couple rings before but I really like the way these look. Do you think you could do a build thread for us on how you make these?


----------



## Molokai

kazuma78 said:


> Ive made a couple rings before but I really like the way these look. Do you think you could do a build thread for us on how you make these?


I will as soon as i find some new hardwoods. tight fine grained are the best.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bench1holio

Tom, I will start putting some offcuts aside for you. Ive been cutting some really nice stuff lately.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

bench1holio said:


> Tom, I will start putting some offcuts aside for you. Ive been cutting some really nice stuff lately.


Thank you Ben. I will pay the shipping.


----------



## ClintW

Those are too cool! A build thread would be awesome! Do the woods need to be stabilized? Or have you only worked with hardwoods with high density? Again, really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom I have a box started for you with some things. Do you have any tight-curled ringed gidgee? I bet it will make a great ring. If you need some I will fix you up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

ClintW said:


> Those are too cool! A build thread would be awesome! Do the woods need to be stabilized? Or have you only worked with hardwoods with high density? Again, really nice!


If they are stabilized its OK but hardwood is also Ok. I like all the fruit trees, apple, plum, cherry, pear.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Tom I have a box started for you with some things. Do you have any tight-curled ringed gidgee? I bet it will make a great ring. If you need some I will fix you up.


Thx Kevin, i dont have tight grained ringed gidgee. Only normal curl. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Here are a few more

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Graybeard

You are one talented artist!!!
Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice looking rings Tom. I think you should model some of them for us


----------



## Graybeard

Totally faked me out on that post. For some reason now I get emails when someone posts. Scot's post said the word sofa instead of the picture.

I thought someone was inviting you to this - http://www.sofaexpo.com/?gclid=COvgnd6ljsgCFYlbfgodYSAM-w

IMO you'd fit in just fine.


----------

